# Precipitação máxima em Portugal no mês de Dezembro 2008



## Rog (4 Dez 2008 às 22:21)

Qual a precipitação máxima oficial registada em Portugal no mês de Dezembro de 2008?


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2008 às 22:32)

> 160 mm nas Penhas ou em Lamas


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2008 às 22:35)

Escolho o intervalo > 160 mm.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2008 às 22:35)

*> 160 mm.*

O noroeste irá quase de certeza superar esse valor!


----------



## iceworld (4 Dez 2008 às 23:40)

120 a 139.9


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 23:43)

A região do Minho deverá, em certos locais, até ultrapassar os 250 mm, por isso aposto tranquilamente em >160 mm.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2008 às 00:04)

Eu aposto em 120 mm a 139,9 mm


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2008 às 00:10)

Votei no intervalo >160mm

A muitas regiões que bateram essa precipitação, como no Minho, Serra da Estrela e Areeiro


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2008 às 01:20)

Eu também votei no valor superior a > 160 mm porque os modelos apontam efectivamente que este mês vai ser bastante húmido, particularmente as regiões do Norte.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Dez 2008 às 07:14)

Também escolhi >160mm... Penso que este valor será ultrapassado... _Quase_ de certeza...


----------



## vitamos (5 Dez 2008 às 09:50)

Também tenho uma forte convicção que serão mais de 160mm.


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 12:57)

Também votei em >160 mm, já que na minha opinião este mês vai ser marcado por muitas surpresas...


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2008 às 13:25)

120 mm a 139,9 mm


----------



## trepkos (5 Dez 2008 às 14:07)

100 a 119, parece-me que este mês é de secura


----------



## Rog (5 Dez 2008 às 14:23)

Penso que acima dos 160 mm


----------



## Thomar (5 Dez 2008 às 19:29)

Eu voto no intervalo [140 mm a 159,9 mm], acho que não vai ser um mês com muita chuva.


----------



## Fil (5 Dez 2008 às 22:38)

Aposto nos >160 mm, a estação de Portelinha não deverá ter muitos problemas em superar esse valor, só neste fim de semana deverão cair por lá uns 50 mm ou mais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2008 às 19:44)

Acima dos 160 mm.


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2008 às 14:05)

Das Estações do Snirh, a estação de Castro Daire (Lamelas), vai já este mês com 106,1mm acumulados.

A estação da Portelinha, não tem estado a debitar dados. Será que congelou?


----------



## ct5iul (11 Dez 2008 às 11:41)

Bom dia 
Escolho o intervalo > 160 mm


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2008 às 07:39)

Devido ao problema técnico aqui referido, alguns dos posts que foi possível recuperar em caches:


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

"Os valores da quantidade de precipitação em Dezembro de 2008 variaram entre 22 mm em Reguengos e *217 mm em Cabril* e foram inferiores ao valor médio em quase todas as regiões do território."

Parabéns às 15 pessoas que votaram no intervalo: *> 160 mm
*




De destacar ainda os 151,1mm do Funchal.
Quanto terá acumulado o Areeiro ao longo de todo o mês de Dezembro?


----------

